
Show HN: Upload to Instagram from your Mac - latteperday
https://www.socialfrank.com/upgram.html
======
theminijohn
You can just open Instagram -> open console -> toggle device toolbar -> reload
Instagram and then you're having the mobile layout where you can just upload
any picture/video

------
arcaneman92
I want to learn more, but clicking Learn More adds it to my cart.

